# machine leaving tails @ start stitch



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Machine - SWF U-1501

I am having an issue where at the beginning and start of a stitch the tail that was brought up by the trimmer does not get sucked under the needle plate, it is staying on top of the stitch out. This is causing thread to get caught up in the stitch out. This is happening on multiple designs and needles. My bobbin and thread tension appear to be good throughout. 

here is what this looks like -


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Has anyone run into issues where the tail didn't want to release from the holding bar ( where the thread is placed after the trimmer cuts it) hope that makes sense.


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

here is the video of my issue - 

https://youtu.be/jLcNk7C-yso


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

there can be a couple of reasons. There is "feed length" settings are too long, the number of feed before trim, The timing of trim, Your thread could be wrapped around the thread break sensor to many times. Your thread break sensor could be set to too high/low sensitivity. You could also not have enough tie in stitches in the file. or you don't have enough "slow" stitches at the start. All of these things contribute to front end tails by moving too fast for the tails to get pulled through or by leaving too long a tail after trim.


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

LTPEMB said:


> there can be a couple of reasons. There is "feed length" settings are too long, the number of feed before trim, The timing of trim, Your thread could be wrapped around the thread break sensor to many times. Your thread break sensor could be set to too high/low sensitivity. You could also not have enough tie in stitches in the file. or you don't have enough "slow" stitches at the start. All of these things contribute to front end tails by moving too fast for the tails to get pulled through or by leaving too long a tail after trim.


First off, thanks for the feedback. The thread are properly fed throughout the unit. I do not want to go playing with the settings, which setting should I be looking for as far as tail/feed length and the number of feed before the trim ? 

This isn't likely to be a digitizing issue as the file wasn't giving me any issues in the past.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

That's the thing, there is no one answer I can give you. Sometimes its a matter of what materials you are running on or with as well... Sometimes you have to be brave and start experimenting during off hours to figure out what variables affect what. Plus every machine is different in how they define and control those settings and no one machine even from the same manuafacturer will always be 100% identical in settings.... Sorry its not quite so helpful but these kinds of things are... more or less figuring out how to dial in your specific machine to specific materials... 
It could also be needle penetration related if the material is heavy/ect...


----------



## InkSlapped (Oct 27, 2016)

divers2deep said:


> Machine - SWF U-1501
> 
> I am having an issue where at the beginning and start of a stitch the tail that was brought up by the trimmer does not get sucked under the needle plate, it is staying on top of the stitch out. This is causing thread to get caught up in the stitch out. This is happening on multiple designs and needles. My bobbin and thread tension appear to be good throughout.
> 
> here is what this looks like -


I am having the same issue. Did you ever find the solution to fix the problem?


----------

